# Sticky  Links to Diagnosis Threads



## tracyl247

Hi All
*Please find below some useful links, that you may want to have a look at before posting your question in this section.*
​Main Diagnosis area - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Endometriosis - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

Fertility through Cancer - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=115.0

Fibroid Problems - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

Immune Issues and Investigations - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Male Factors in infertility - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

POF/Early Menopause - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Tubal Factors - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

Unexplained - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0


----------

